# Autism Diagnoses up, has to be food or vaccines related



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

Up 78% since 2000, mainly from awareness was a report I read from CNN today. But why? Is it byproducts they have been putting in the foods (American farmers are getting paid NOT to grow food anymore), is it something with all the vaccines they are giving kids when they are born? What has changed? Increasing trend of it going up. Is it the more the population grows, diseases, diagnoses, illnesses like this get more noticed?

My two cents is they are laying the chemicals to the foods we are eating. I would like to see a report of the number of cases in a tribal or isolated self maintaining community that grows their own food results of the number of autistic cases.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

Thimerosal is a mercury-containing preservative that is added to some vaccines. Others are grown on fetal cell tissues (MMR) instead of eggs like old days. The fetal cell tissues are from aborted children of many years ago. That means someone's DNA is injected into you or your children. I haven't had a flu shot since I was in the Army, Most of my children have been vaccinated fully but the youngest one hasn't and wont until I think her mind is more developed. Too much mercury or anther's DNA are just two of the many internet rumors that keep me wary of new medicine. I will just stick to colloidal silver, elderberry and other vitamins to help maintain my health.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, great post and great info solardon! I didn't know so much was involved. I figure someday autism will be linked to some big lawsuit like tobacco where they find out that eating a certain brand of pstachios or something caused it. We still live in the midevil age of medicine I think. I was in the medical field for a long time, some stuff was scary on how they still do things. but hey, they can build a great iphone nowadays!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

My youngest son, who is 18 now, had childhood epilepsy and has Tourette's Syndrome. I am convinced it was from vaccinations. I tried to not get the vaccinations and was told that I would be reported to Child Protection and that he could not attend school without them. I was not in a position to home school them and was forced to get the vaccinations. 
Where is our rights as parents to be able to treat our children with homeopathic, or natural remedies to keep their immune systems up and decline these vaccinations? 
The amount of Mercury in these vaccinations is enough to be toxic to a 250 lb man, and we are forced to give them to our small children. ::saber::


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

amym505, I'm 110% in your court. Our youngest son, now 18 has Asperger's and we tried to limit the inoculations and were immediately threatened with State intervention. They hold our kids hostage. It makes me wonder what other cr~p they’re feeding them.

The silver lining, I guess, is that he’s starting college this year… graduating high school with high honors (if he stays the course of the last three years). There’ve been challenges, but we celebrate the successes. No one wants to admit that there’s something being done that’s causing the radical increase in cases. Medical people (especially pediatricians) get very incensed if you suggest that they should investigate their precious untouchable vaccine domain… makes me all the more suspicious.

AnvilIron


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

There are pediatricians that will work with you in regards to you child's vaccinations or lack of. My wife and I were not against vaccinations but we wanted to space them out and wait until he was a little older. Our first pediatrician wanted to give multiple vaccinations at once when my son was 3 months. We protested saying he was too young and he was not going to be daycare so what was the rush. They tried to scare us into giving him the vaccinations, saying we were jepordizing his health and welfare. To complicate things worse our son was adopted at 12 days old. For the first 6 months we had to provide the adoption agency with a form letter from the pediatrician stating that we were taking good care of our child and he was in good health. Rather than fight with the pediatrician, we simply stated that we would make a seperate appointment for the vaccinations in a few days. We never went back there. Our new pediatrician did not agree with our concerns over vacinations but respected our wishes and spaced out the vaccinations and did not give more than one at a time.

I do not agree with the 78% increase since 2000 is due to awareness. Many of the cases in 2000 are not border line autism. The autism is severe, such as in ability to speak, basic motor skills, etc. I do not know what the real reason is but I doubt the increase is because of awareness. I definitely think the vaccinations need to be looked into a lot more.


----------

